# Summer cooking



## sunsloth (Aug 17, 2020)

What do you cook (or assemble) when it's boiling outside?

We had an uncharacteristically hot week in the UK (almost 100F) and nobody has AC at home :vs_sun:

I made a soy/garlic/ginger cucumber salad and a potato salad substitute, a chickpea salad

What do you make when it's that hot?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Cool, and I do mean cool. And welcome to the forum.
I like to do my cooking as much as possible outside. But cold salads are a treat in hot weather.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

sunsloth said:


> What do you cook (or assemble) when it's boiling outside?
> 
> We had an uncharacteristically hot week in the UK (almost 100F) and nobody has AC at home :vs_sun:
> 
> ...



It's been 107 here & 113 further North. I always have air-conditioning, wimp that i am, but, I think my mom was a master at Summer cooking. They never had A/C. She would make Cold Cuts, an array of ham, salami, deli turkey breast & sometimes deli roast beef & olives, with rolls like Kaiser rolls and all the fixins. A tossed salad and sometimes a potato salad, also. I'm a little wary of potato salad in heat. Fruit for dessert.


Are you a vegan? Looks good!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sometimes I make an Indian style raita with cucumber and yogurt. Potato salad, green salads. Those garbanzo beans you made look good. Love garbanzos. No outdoor cooking unless in the shade. Right now nothing outside, we've got a hurricane coming tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> It's been 107 here & 113 further North. I always have air-conditioning, wimp that i am, but, I think my mom was a master at Summer cooking. They never had A/C. She would make Cold Cuts, an array of ham, salami, deli turkey breast & sometimes deli roast beef & olives, with rolls like Kaiser rolls and all the fixins. A tossed salad and sometimes a potato salad, also. I'm a little wary of potato salad in heat. Fruit for dessert.
> 
> 
> Are you a vegan? Looks good!



Forgot the cheese!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If i must cook i usually do a weeks supply of a variety meats early about day break even if i must wear my LED head lamp and hope for at least a temperature of the mid 60's. From there it's back to the veggies and TX Caviar, sandwiches and things like that.


OH, bout forgot about the home made ice cream.:smile:



Each time i read a topic on this heat subject i cannot help but think of our mother canning garden veggies with a wood cook stove and no electricity for even a fan. When i was about age 6 or 7 she got a Kerosine 3 burner stove with a oven that would set on top and we'll just have to imagine what a blessing that was. It was my job to monitor the gallon jug and keep a good supply of fuel in it. Can you imagine a 6 year old doing kerosine today for the cook stove.:vs_laugh:


Edit: Edit:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I really like the cucumber salad.
I make mine with cucumber, red onion, sliced jalapeno, Kalamata olives, cheery tomatoes tossed with Italian dressing and a bunch of herbs from my garden.

I also grow the tomatoes, peppers and cucumber for the salad.

Make a really mean pasta salad as well. Everything from above, but use some pasta of choice. The olives (Kalamata) really bring a depth of flavor and color.


----------

